# Capsular plication shoulder



## Orthosports (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi guys!!

Suddenly after 15 years the doctors are performing capsular plications for shoulder instability.   I read where the code 29806 should be used.  Some suggested a not otherwised classfied code also 29999.  Now one of my doctors says he is doing an anterior AND posterior plication.  He said there should be two procedure codes - not really sure you can bill 29806 twice.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you.

Denise


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 1, 2015)

Orthosports said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Suddenly after 15 years the doctors are performing capsular plications for shoulder instability.   I read where the code 29806 should be used.  Some suggested a not otherwised classfied code also 29999.  Now one of my doctors says he is doing an anterior AND posterior plication.  He said there should be two procedure codes - not really sure you can bill 29806 twice.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.  I believe there is an aaos article stating to use 29806.  You can only bill once per shoulder....there is only ONE capsule per shoulder, this is per ncci edits.


----------

